# Going to be out for a week or so



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Me and some of my boys got invited to a football camp on the mainland. We leave on Tuesday. Its going to be fun there so just letting ya'll know I ain't gonna be on. Hope we can pull at least a game out of this series. aight then boys.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

You not a mod no more?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> You not a mod no more?


Nah. Was a good run I guess but not meant for me. I got too much stuff I wanna do in the summer. Not enough time.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

KidCanada said:


> You not a mod no more?



Hopefully Canada, Hockey is back this winter. My Colorado Avalanche need to take back the division title that we lost for the first time in what 10 yrs? lol

Damn Vancouver Canucks :curse: :clown: 


Now, I only wish Forsberg would come back.

I feel bad for Sydney Crosby. They should do a lotto draft with every team and do a draft that way.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> Hopefully Canada, Hockey is back this winter. My Colorado Avalanche need to take back the division title that we lost for the first time in what 10 yrs? lol
> 
> Damn Vancouver Canucks :curse: :clown:
> 
> ...


Yah my Vancouver Canucks also have a Swede contemplating retirement. Lucky for you, Forsberg is on record on saying that he will be back when the lockout is over. I think Naslund will come back aswell. Apperantly there's more clutching in grabbing in the Euro leagues, and I think they just miss getting first class treatment, the way they would if they were playing in the NHL.

I like the Canucks chances on taking the Northwest division title back-to-back years!! :biggrin: Sakic is getting up there in years, and Forsberg always has health concerns.

Hopefully they do the lottery draft system. I think everyone should get a shot at this guy, not just the lottery teams from 2 years ago. Aslong as the Maple Leafs or Avalanche don't get him it's all good.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

The only way the NHL can succeed if they eliminate about 8 teams. I love the NHL, but they are just to spread out.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> Me and some of my boys got invited to a football camp on the mainland. We leave on Tuesday. Its going to be fun there so just letting ya'll know I ain't gonna be on. Hope we can pull at least a game out of this series. aight then boys.



What position do you play? And in Hawaii what are the most typical type of players? Where I'm from they breed a lot of college linemen(mostly d1a,d2 type talent) but talent non the less.


----------

